# E2 levels



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

My sister is looking at doing ICSI again for a sibling and is now nearing 41 does anybody know about E2 levels her is 195 on day three.

Any advice would be great I am trying to keep her psotive.

thanks

Jane12


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

What unit measurement was used ? Need to take this into account when comparing hormone levels as different clinics/labs use varying unit measurements and ranges.

Here's some info for E2 (Oestradiol/Oestrogen)

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

You can find some more info on this website...this is US website so the unit measurements vary...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

I had mine tested back in September last year (at age 40, almost 41) and it was 201 pmol/l and consultant said that was really good.

Has she not had FSH tested as well as I'd have thought this would be needed prior to starting treatment ? She may also want to consider getting AMH tested too although as far as I'm aware NHS/GP still won't test this as standard and I had to pay privately for this.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Minxy

Thanks for your reply.

She has had FSH done and that was 9.1 and LH 6.4.  Thanks for the link I shall have a look.

take care

Jane12


----------

